

"I just can't be a college student without Facebook" - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/13/i-just-cant-be-a-college-student-without-facebook/

======
rms
Facebook launched at Pitt in October of my freshman year. The adoption rate in
one week was amazing. It was just word of mouth... Facebook launched at Penn
State before Pitt, I knew lots of people at Penn State that said Facebook was
great.

I was banned from Facebook for 48 hours about a month ago and I felt lost. Too
bad I didn't think to email Mike Arrington.

------
sspencer
That's an amazing thought.

When I was a freshman, no one had heard of facebook. When I was a sophomore,
it was literally everywhere. It is interesting to me to think about whether or
not it made any difference in my life at college.

My guess is that it probably did, but maybe not for the reasons one might
think. The only difference I can think of that it made is that it allowed me
to stay in touch with friends when I transferred who ordinarily I would have
lost contact with.

I don't think I ever used it for any of its intended purposes (whatever those
might be) relating to the college I was currently attending when facebook
exploded.

------
far33d
When I was in college it was cell phones. One year, no one had them. Next
september, everyone did.

------
mynameishere
"I just can't be a college student if I'm too goddamn stupid to open another
account."

